# trollish behaviour - neologism or existing word



## cuchuflete

When I had been active in this forum for a while, someone referred to another member as a 
_troll._  I looked it up and found these definitions:a newsgroup post that is deliberately incorrect, intended to provoke readers; or a person who makes such a post www.archivemag.co.uk/glory/T.html

To deliberately post false or controversial messages to gain attention for the sake of attention, usually from people who genuinely want to help. The act of posting false messages is called trolling. www.actewagl.com.au/education/Glossary/default.aspx

_A troll is a *user of a newsgroup, forum or message board that posts messages with the intent of inciting an argument* or flame-war_

http://www.studiodog.com/web-jargon.html
​Using the one in blue as a starting point, I wonder if there is a single word or short term in English that can be used to describe the behavior of a troll.  _Trollish behavior_ is obvious and dull.  Neologisms are welcome!


----------



## Nunty

Well, I am sure you would prefer a troll-y word, and so would I. I'm stuck at trying to decide in my own mind if there is a difference between  shit stirring (also known as "pot stirring") and trollish behavior.


----------



## johndot

Greetings!
 
Agent provocateur? Troublon? ForumForcer? InciterWriter? ... There’s more!


----------



## bibliolept

I suppose "troublemaker" is too general a term. "Provocateur" sounds far too innocuous.


----------



## ewie

eek:Good old WRF: you learn something new and useless every day!)

How about _digital arson_?  _Computer warmongering?_


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Wikibaiter?


----------



## ewie

_Cyber-shit-stirring?_


----------



## sokol

I am not quite sure if this would fall under the 'do-not-advertise' rule (if so, Cuchu, feel free to delete this ;-), but probably the website dedicated to the Flame Warriors would be a very good starting point here. (I had much fun browsing through this site. )

The person behaving trollish is called a *Troller *there. No verb given, sorry.


----------



## rainbow84uk

I've simply used the verb 'to troll' in the past:

*No trolling!*

And I've used the noun 'trollishness' and the adjective 'trollishly' to describe troll-like behaviour 

I'm loving all the more exciting responses though!


----------



## Porteño

You might find this interesting.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## johndot

It could be said then, that we’ve all been caught in the troller’s net ...?


----------



## marget

cuchuflete said:


> When I had been active in this forum for a while, someone referred to another member as a
> _troll._ I looked it up and found these definitions:
> a newsgroup post that is deliberately incorrect, intended to provoke readers; or a person who makes such a post www.archivemag.co.uk/glory/T.html
> 
> To deliberately post false or controversial messages to gain attention for the sake of attention, usually from people who genuinely want to help. The act of posting false messages is called trolling. www.actewagl.com.au/education/Glossary/default.aspx
> 
> _A troll is a *user of a newsgroup, forum or message board that posts messages with the intent of inciting an argument* or flame-war_
> 
> http://www.studiodog.com/web-jargon.html
> ​Using the one in blue as a starting point, I wonder if there is a single word or short term in English that can be used to describe the behavior of a troll. _Trollish behavior_ is obvious and dull. Neologisms are welcome!


I remember the expression trollish behavior attributed to that of a member who doesn't seem to be around anymore on this forum.  The act of posting false messages seems to work well here.  I may even know the troll.


----------



## gasman

The only reference, outsude fishing to Trolls that I have been aware of are the Nordic giants, known as Trolls and the source of many a tale. 

More can be found about them here:-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll


----------



## gasman

I apologise for the script errors in the above, but I am having considerable difficulty trying to edit now, what I should have edited originally.


----------



## Cathy Rose

Is a female troll a trollop?


----------



## ewie

Cathy Rose said:


> Is a female troll a trollop?


I think you're thinking of a _trollée_, Cathy (as in _Clang clang clang went the trollée!_).


----------



## Porteño

In Argentine Spanish, a troll is a gay male prostitute. Does troll have that meaning in English at all?


----------



## ewie

Who are you asking, Porteño? ~ me or Cathy Rose? I'm sure _neither_ of us knows. (Well, Cathy might.) I'd never heard of this term till today. The only slang use of _troll_ that I can think of is as in:
_Ooh look at 'er! ~ she comes *trollin'* in 'ere with 'er big ideas, and she's all fur coat and no knickers, y'know._
Does that help?


----------



## Porteño

I love it, but it doesn't really answer my query, which was in fact addressed to anyone following this thread.


----------



## ewie

Well, my dictionary of slang gives these definitions of _troll_:
*NOUN*
1. [mid-19C+] a sluttish, idling woman _('idling', what? like a Volkswagen?)_
2. [1980s+] a. (US campus) an ugly woman. (b) (US campus) a small girl or woman. (c) (US campus) a lecherous older man. (d) (US gay) an unattractive middle-aged gay man
*VERB*
3. [1960s+] (gay) to walk the streets in search of a sexual partner

So no.  Well, not according to my dictionary of slang, anyway.


----------



## Porteño

ewie said:


> Well, my dictionary of slang gives these definitions of _troll_:
> *NOUN*
> 1. [mid-19C+] a sluttish, idling woman _('idling', what? like a Volkswagen?)_
> 2. [1980s+] a. (US campus) an ugly woman. (b) (US campus) a small girl or woman. (c) (US campus) a lecherous older man. (d) (US gay) *an unattractive middle-aged gay man*
> *VERB*
> 3. [1960s+] (gay) *to walk the streets in search of a sexual par*tner
> 
> So no. Well, not according to my dictionary of slang, anyway.


 
Well, while it may not be an exact translation and the verb form is not used here, the germ of the idea is apparent. I think this is on the border of becoming off-topic so I'll leave it there. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Loob

Cuchuflete, may I ask if you are looking for an adjective or a noun?

I would also be grateful to know the pronunciation of the term(s) concerned.  I may be wrong of course (I think this _unlikely_) but I believe there are two possible pronunciations for 'troll'.  I myself, for example, pronounce the verb in ewie's post 18 with a short "o" as in _trolley.  _I see however that the OED offers only the long "o" pronunciation as in, umm, _Matching Mole_.  It is interesting to me too (possibly not to others) that the OED dates verbal 'troll' back to _Piers Plowman_ in 1377. 

More context needed, I'm afraid.


----------



## gasman

To troll for fish and to talk of the creatures I am suggesting, one would use the same pronunciation-as in "roll". I have never heard, or read of, the short "o" in the word.


----------



## Porteño

gasman said:


> To troll for fish and to talk of the creatures I am suggesting, one would use the same pronunciation-as in "roll". I have never heard, or read of, the short "o" in the word.


 
I would most certainly agree with that.


----------



## cuchuflete

Sorry I wasn't clear, Loob.  I'm looking for a noun, either a single word or a short phrase, to name trollish behavior.  I've received a plethora of PMs (three, to be exact) suggesting _trollery_, _forumus interruptus_, and...well I can't really quote the third one without being offensive. 

From Porteño's wiki link:



> Trolling is a game about identity deception, albeit one that is played without the consent of most of the players.
> 
> 
> 
> The troll attempts to pass as a legitimate participant, sharing the group's common interests and concerns; ...
> ​Trolls can be costly in several ways. A troll can disrupt the discussion on a newsgroup, disseminate bad advice, and damage the feeling of trust in the newsgroup community. _(Donath, 1999, p. 45)[1]_
> ​


From the fishing etymology, perhaps _trouble trawling_ would work, but it rolls off the tongue like cold molasses, and the trollish bottom feeder is on top, at least till the trolling trawler takes on too much of a catch.


----------



## Loob

Ah, so it is a noun you seek, cuchuflete.

"Trollerance"?


----------



## JamesM

Decepti-chat?


----------



## lizzeymac

Trollery?
like tom-foolery or a**-holery, the actions of an ~

trollesence

troll spoor

troll dung


----------



## Porteño

trollishness?


----------



## Macunaíma

Wouldn't just _trolling_ do, cuchuflete? Since troll is also used as a verb its present participle could be used to describe the action/behaviour of a troll... I guess (the fact that we are on the second page already and nobody has suggested this so far seriously affects my confidence). Check out trolling on Urban Dictionary. Why don't you share your own suggestions?

Speaking of Urban Distionary, I think this is the meaning of troll that Porteño was looking for:



> 2c. Noun
> An old, unattractive gay man who hits on young men.
> => _That troll kept hitting on Rick_
> 
> 3b. Verb
> To cruise for immediate sexual pleasure without commitment. Often characterized by an older man, seeking a younger man, or any man for immediate, often anonymous sexual contact.
> => _He went trolling and picked up a 17-year-old boy recently at a gay club._


 
The fact that 'troll' is used for older homosexual men looking for young sexual partners might have to do with this:



> A supernatural creature of Scandinavian folklore, whose race was thought to have carried massive stones into the countryside (actually the result of glaciers). Lives in hills, caves or under bridges. They are stupid, large, brutish, hairy and bug-eyed and may also have multiple heads or horns. Trolls love to eat people, *especially small children*. The Females of the species are generally kinder and more intelligent, but still fairly hideous.


----------



## loladamore

I thought of *trollific*, but it might be a little confusing as it could mean either really great trolling or just lots of it. 
Some trolling (probably related to Old French _troller_ ‘wander in search of game’ source) is so marvellous I'd describe it as *trollicious*. 
Other options include *trolliferous*, which I quite like, and *trollatory*. 
AH, but these are all adjectives, and we are supposed to be coming up with words for trollish behaviour, aren't we.

How about *trollicity*? It seems to exist (!)


----------



## Porteño

Macunaíma said:


> Speaking of Urban Distionary, I think this is the meaning of troll that Porteño was looking for:


 
Yes, that's probably how it crept into Argentine slang. Maybe some _gringo _introduced it in English and it got translated into Spanish.


----------



## loladamore

OR *trollation*, and if it really "sucks" (or blows), how about *trollatio*... (hee, hee, hee)


----------



## cuchuflete

lizzeymac said:


> Trollery?
> like tom-foolery or a**-holery, the actions of an ~   If we were in the adjective hunting business, I would characterize this as absolutely asstrollogical!  Hmmm...
> what about asstrollogy?  Forget I said that. Ewie will delete my post and send me to
> Coventry or some equally scatological place.


----------



## ewie

*A SUMMARY* (largely for my own benefit, so I don't have to keep whizzing backwards and forwards to check I'm not repeating myself):
*NOUN (trollish behaviour):* computer warmongering, cyber-shit-stirring, decepti-chat, digital arson, forumus interruptus, trollatio _[tut-tut Lola]_, trollation, trollerance, trollery, trollicity, trolling, trollishness, trouble trawling ...
*NOUN (troll):* agent provocateur, forumforcer, inciterwriter, troll dung, troller, trollée _[f.]_, trollesence, trollop _[f.]_, troll spoor, troublemaker, troublon, wikibaiter ...
*ADJ/ADV (trollish): *trollatory, trollicious, trolliferous, trollific, trollishly ...

EDIT: While I remember. On the side-issue of pronunciation: for me the word _always_ has a short o, as in (erm) _bottom feeder_ [whatever that is]. _[*Trole]_ just sounds like a frightfully *posh* _troll_ to me


----------



## Porteño

ewie said:


> EDIT: While I remember. On the side-issue of pronunciation: for me the word _always_ has a short o, as in (erm) _bottom feeder_ [whatever that is]. _[*Trole]_ just sounds like a frightfully *posh* _troll_ to me


 
Now you come to mention it, I retract my former statement. After trolling it around in my mouth, I think the short 'o' is the way I would pronounce it. too, although in the case of _trolling_ I think it would be a tad longer, somewhere between trol and trole. By the way a bottom feeder is a kind of fish that literally lives at the bottom of your fish tank, if you have one, and eats almost anything it can find there. A kind of refuse remover.


----------



## Macunaíma

But an _agent provocateur_ is someone working for the established authorities. Their mission is to bait the 'unwanted element' into breaking a rule to provide an excuse for the authorities to catch and punish him/her. So un agent provocateur might be a forum member with a trollish behaviour, but one who's out to get someone and who is operating under the tacit approval of moderators, perhaps?


----------



## ewie

Porteño said:


> By the way a bottom feeder is a kind of fish that literally lives at the bottom of your fish tank, if you have one, and eats almost anything it can find there


Yes.  It's just that it sounds very much like ... well ... _something else._


----------



## gasman

I think the short 'o' is the way I would pronounce it.

I don't believe I have ever heard the word used in that way, whether I have been trolling for fish, or hearing Norse sagas, it has always been pronounced as it is in "roll", and "toll".


----------



## Porteño

ewie said:


> Yes. It's just that it sounds very much like ... well ... _something else._


 
Exactly, that was my thought when I first came across it.


----------



## sokol

Well now, a noun for trollish behaviour - I too misunderstood that one. So very well, some neologisms I could offer:

- *trolleree *(after 'referee', of course; well ... to be honest, my German mother tongue might have interfered here  I might as well suggest a 'German-style' loan like 'trollerey' or something like that ...)
- *trollerescence *(a merger with 'evanescence', so a neologism with some wishful thinking merged into)
- *trollinance *(a merger with 'dominance'; well again - mergers might be something coming from my mother tongue, but then they're getting more popular in English too)

I quite like the above mentioned _trollatio_, by the way. 
(And yes, I've got a feeling that the word 'troll' should be included _somehow _to make meaning absolutely clear even though 'digital arson' and some of the other suggestions also have a good ring in my ears.)


----------



## Loob

My vote for "best noun" goes to _trollatio_, too.  Give that woman an Oscar! 

Should it be a Mike?


----------



## ewie

Yes, I like _trollatio_ too.  Only problem now is: do we say _troll-ah-tee-oh_ or _troll-ay-sho_?


----------



## Loob

Sho. Shurely?


----------



## Porteño

ewie said:


> Yes, I like _trollatio_ too. Only problem now is: do we say _troll-ah-tee-oh_ or _troll-ay-sho_?


 
It all depends on how you pronounce the mother word!


----------



## bibliolept

(Reminds me of the line by Tom Lehrer, who discussed how Lyndon Johnson was practicing "escallatio"--pronounced _tee-oh_--on the Vietnamese.)

I think we need to step up the rhetoric ourselves, actually. Could we call them troll-holes?

To address an earlier point, I've been hearing "troll" for many years, and the noun form is usually "troll" rather than "troller" or any other variation.


----------



## Nunty

Oh oh oh! I vote for troll-holes!  bibliolept!


----------



## Nunty

Building on bibliolept's sterling inspiration, those who act like troll-holes are engaging in troll-holery, are they not?


----------



## bibliolept

Nun-Translator said:


> Building on bibliolept's sterling inspiration, those who act like troll-holes are engaging in troll-holery, are they not?



And one might describe their behavior as troll-holish. (Troll-holeish? Troll-hollish?)


----------



## Nunty

Troll-hole... troll-holish (I'd go with one L and no E)... trole-holery. Ladies and gentlemen, I think we have a winner!


----------



## ewie

Sorry, I don't care for it


----------



## Loob

Me, I don't understand it


----------



## Grop

If I may add my two cents, I suggest the noun trollitude (rhymes with attitude and bravitude) and the adjective trollesque (rhymes with grotesque). Aren't they great?

(I must admit trollesque isn't as good as trollicious ).

Troullala - troller actually appears in French dictionaries!


----------



## ewie

Well, I didn't get it for about 3 hours either, Loobie. I'm _ass_uming it's a play on _asshole _... I just don't quite get the connexion


----------



## bibliolept

A "troll's" behavior is, from my perspective, inherently disruptive and even destructive. As such, I didn't think most of the alternatives discussed reflected a condemnation of this behavior. So, call me judgmental, but I wanted a word that implies this condemnation in no uncertain terms.

If it didn't sound offensive to my U.S. Pavlovian sense of political correctness, I might have suggested "troll-tard," a portmanteau of "troll" and "retard." And both "troll-diot" nor "troll-ron" failed to please me in terms of being euphonious or in being easily understood.

To underscore, I would only characterize someone as being a troll if their behavior is evidently malicious.


----------



## Grop

I suspect the holism in troll-holism has something to do with alcoholism.

Biblio, what about troll-stard? That would be closer to mustard bastard.


----------



## Loob

Biblio, you still haven't explained _troll-holish_


----------



## bibliolept

Loob said:


> Biblio, you still haven't explained _troll-holish_



The adjective "assholish" (or its variants) is not uncommon in AE--though I wouldn't bother trying to find it in any reputable dictionary.

Urban Dictionary does have a succinct entry:


> Acting like an asshole.  To be an asshole in nature.
> _You are being a selfish assholish bastard._


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=assholish


----------



## loladamore

ewie said:


> Yes, I like _trollatio_ too. Only problem now is: do we say _troll-ah-tee-oh_ or _troll-ay-sho_?


It depends if you're talking with your mouth full or not.


Grop said:


> I suggest the noun trollitude


Yes, I like it; a very useful noun, not for a specific act of trollery, trollatio, trollholery, etc, but rather the concept in the abstract.


----------



## ewie

Ah well, there's the rub, Teddy: the word _assholish_ is even rarer than _asshole_ in BE.
Is there a pun involving the fact that Norse-saga-type _trolls_ live in holes? (I always thought they lived under bridges. Or is that someone else?)

EDIT: If you're talking with your mouth full, you're probably _not_ talking about trollactivity.


----------



## bibliolept

The Wikipedia page on "troll" ascribes its origin to "trolling," as was mentioned earlier.
Troll (Internet),

Note this brief 2003 discussion of trolls and posting on forums. Interestingly, it compares the behavior of a "troll" to other unsavory behavior: http://www.inktank.com/archives/AT/index.cfm?nav=908

A common topic of discussion is how best to neutralize, discourage, or "kill" trolls.


----------



## mrbilal87

bibliolept said:


> The adjective "assholish" (or its variants) is not uncommon in AE--though I wouldn't bother trying to find it in any reputable dictionary.
> 
> Urban Dictionary does have a succinct entry:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=assholish



Mind if I reveal my ignorance and admit that I have never in my life heard the adjective "assholish"?


----------



## ewie

mrbilal87 said:


> Mind if I reveal my ignorance and admit that I have never in my life heard the adjective "assholish"?


It's good to know I'm not alone, MrB.


----------



## gaer

"trollish behaviour=trollatio"

That made my day. A keeper! 

Gaer


----------



## bibliolept

gaer said:


> "trollish behaviour=trollatio"
> 
> That made my day. A keeper!
> 
> Gaer



Sure, but I don't think that we want to pick a word that, ummm, could have positive connotations.


----------



## ewie

bibliolept said:


> A common topic of discussion is how best to neutralize, discourage, or "kill" trolls.


Well, _trollicide_, obviously


----------



## bibliolept

Trollbliteration?
Trollimination?

I'm still curious about the negative or positive connotations that "trollatio" may hold for them.


----------



## Nunty

I'm a nun; can't go with trollatio, cute as it is. 

Trolbomination? Nah.


----------



## ewie

I must admit I'm becoming less keen on _trollatio_, despite its being such a pretty word.  (It's coming out as _troll-ah-tee-oh_ in my head, by the way).


----------



## Grop

A few suggestions that will obviously be useful:

Trollogy - scientific study of trolling
Trollunism - some abstract concept
Loltroll - textspeech troll (or is it tloll?)
Trollogizing - "Did I offend someone? I am sorry, I shouldn't have blamed X for being so Y: this is not their fault you see."
Trollectomy - Surgical strike by the mods
Trollimia - mental illness


----------



## bibliolept

Trollpitude?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Nobody seems to have mentioned *trollism* - too boring?

Now, the _real_ trolls may take offense* and start picking us off the bridge one by one, so maybe *cybertrollism* would be safer to use... 

/Wilma

* (in Detritus' voice: * 'Arrrgh, dohs puny wee 'umans callin' demselves 'trolls'?! Daft! We'll 'ammer into dere skulls wot a Real Troll is...!'*)


----------



## johndot

Trollarchy and Trollarchic ?
 
(ewie will want to know the pronunciations—they are:
Trollarchee _but_ Trollarkik )


----------



## Nunty

Wilma_Sweden said:


> [...]
> 
> Now, the _real_ trolls may take offense* and start picking us off the bridge one by one, so maybe *cybertrollism* would be safer to use...
> 
> /Wilma
> 
> * (in Detritus' voice: * 'Arrrgh, dohs puny wee 'umans callin' demselves 'trolls'?! Daft! We'll 'ammer into dere skulls wot a Real Troll is...!'*)


By far the most intelligent contribution to this thread so far...


----------



## bibliolept

That makes me think of "trollany," rhymes with "villainy."

How about "trollpidity?"


----------



## loladamore

Just come back from trollogizing elsewhere. I almost became a victim of trollicide, as a result of my own trollpitude (trollpidity?).
This thread has made me tloll a fair bit, I must admit.

I don't like plain old trollism, but there are now numerous options in this thread I think are fantastic. 
Another one for the pot is *trollyism*, which for some reason I think sounds more dramatic than trollism.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Nun-Translator said:


> By far the most intelligent contribution to this thread so far...


Oh, thank you! 12 points, please! 

/Wilma


----------



## cuchuflete

These are not nearly so good as prior suggestions, but since you I asked...

Fomentrollation  _[noun]_

Trollglodytical _[adjective]


_


----------



## mrbilal87

Perhaps _trollagious_, _trollagenic_, _trollitic_?


----------



## Nunty

And for those who are really over the top...

_*Trollerfragilisticexpialidocious*_


----------



## Trisia

Shouldn't that be Trollercalifragilisticexpialidocious?

Or does the troller include both the "super" and the "cali"?


----------



## Nunty

Ermmmm 

For the spelling challenged, there would also be trollerdacious.


----------



## gaer

Nun-Translator said:


> Ermmmm
> 
> For the spelling challenged, there would also be trollerdacious.


This whole thread has been one long, strange trollercoaster!


----------



## bibliolept

gaer said:


> This whole thread has been one long, strange trollercoaster!



Now that's just trollmendously funny.


----------



## mrbilal87

I guess we could also toss in trollerdisestablishmentarianism.


----------



## gaer

mrbilal87 said:


> I guess we could also toss in trollerdisestablishmentarianism.


Let's not forget troller derby, which is great fun if we make the trolls skate on thin ice.


----------



## mrbilal87

gaer said:


> Let's not forget troller derby, which is great fun if we make the trolls skate on thin ice.



And trollerese, the language of trolls!


----------



## ewie

I'm finding the lack of self-controll of posters to this thread so trollmatic that I feel like putting a pistroll to my head.


----------



## Loob

I agree.  

It's introllerable.


----------



## ewie

It's also been extrolloobricious in parts.


----------



## bibliolept

If trollhole and trollholish aren't so clear to some, I still think trollstard and trollstardy is a worthwhile contenders.


----------



## Loob

ewie said:


> It's also been extrolloobricious in parts.


Indeed.

Some of it was, of course, trollocks.


----------



## loladamore

Loob said:


> Some of it was, of course, trollocks.


 
Now I'm trolling on the floor laughing (TOFLMAO?)!


----------



## Trisia

Don't rush in, I'm not making a funny post and I'm certainly not here to extroll the creatrollity displayed by some of you trolls and trollers.

It's just that I was on patroll and figured you ought to reach 100 soon, so moderatrolls (careful there, Trisia, you're displaying trollish behaviour) can ultimatrolly close a thread that's been disconcertrolling me in the uttrollmost manner.

You've given me a troll of a headache guys ~ to get rid of you I'd go as far as Ultima Throlle.


----------



## ewie

I for one would dearly like to hear what Trollmas Trollpion has to say on the subject ...


----------



## ewie

Surely they wouldn't pull it before it hit 100 ~ that would be sheer trollculence.


----------



## Trisia

And that's trolly clever to keep strolling in, Ewie, this way you'll destroll all the fun sooner


----------



## Porteño

The creatrollity being shown in this thread is trolly amazing!


----------



## bibliolept

Yes, I can't extol enough the virtues of all these abstrollutely creative people. Though their focus does tend to wander... they can be quite uncontrollable.


----------



## lablady

I hesitate to post. Everytime I join in a thread that has degenerated into silliness, it soon gets closed and/or deleted. So here comes the kiss of death (maybe I'm just too sensitive... not really) 

Trolling this thread has been the abstrollutely the most fun I've had in a while (gee, get a life Lablady). It's nice to see everyone's sense of humor, but I bet the mods' trollerance is being tested.

Closer to 100... soon we can watch Ewie and Biblio and Loob and... and... and ... fight over who gets to score the century post. Ladies and gentlemen, start your keytrollboards. 

Edit: oops! it was me! Sorry.


----------



## bibliolept

Yup, this thread will surely be throlltolled. Watching it has probably taken its troll on the nerves of the mods.


----------



## Porteño

bibliolept said:


> Yes, I can't extol enough the virtues of all these abstrollutely creative people. Though their focus does tend to wonder... they can be quite uncontrollable.


 
Did you mean w*a*nder?


----------



## gaer

trolling a joint: using a mind-altering substance before posting so that comments are incoherent as well as unpleasant. 

I know this thread is silly, but it's very nice to have pure fun now and then. 

Gaer


----------



## bibliolept

gaer said:


> trolling a joint: using a mind-altering substance before posting so that comments are incoherent as well as unpleasant.
> 
> I know this thread is silly, but it's very nice to have pure fun now and then.
> 
> Gaer



I wonder at your definition of "pure" fun. Nonetheless, this has been a throlling experience, even electrollfying.


----------



## cuchuflete

18 May, 2008.   

_Thread starter_:  I want to open a thread about names for trollish actions._
Moderators_:  That topic is more dangerous than politics, religion or sex.  It will
cause all sorts of demented, albeit highly creative, responses.
_Thread starter_:  Don't worry.  People here are serious students of language. Nothing will go wrong. 

_A few days later...

Moderators, to thread starter:  _We trolled you so!


----------



## Matching Mole

I've just been informed that this thread is now out of con-troll and must be sent back under the bridge from whence it came.

Having violating most of rules of the forum, and some precepts that aren't official rules but probably should be, this thread is hereby declared well and truly closed.


----------

